
Google Can’t Duck Mississippi Probe of Dangerous Web Content - laurex
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-04-09/google-can-t-dodge-mississippi-probe-of-dangerous-web-content
======
marak830
What a joke. How could Google be liable?

